# Delayed pain and discomfort



## 14396 (Nov 3, 2005)

Does anybody have the same following problems?If I go to the gym for a workout the day after my Reflux gets really bad and the chest pain/back pain/epigastric pain allso..almost like a band of pain around the torso (I don't have any cardiac problems)And I get terribly tired, not like normally tired but very tired...The pain is definitely not muscle or bone pain..Another strange thing I have noted is that my fingers have been puffy and pale with red tips, especially in the morning... ever since my GERD-problems started...Allso I wake up every morning with a discomfort in my whole chest/back area.. Now I am waiting for a gastro-surgeon appointment in the beginning of december, I am hoping for a full checkup with manometry and Ph-metering... and hopefully a fundoplication...


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi! I don't get all these but I did notice the other day (I did some yoga and a day of tummy crunches, well about 5 minutes of tummy crunches) that the 3 days following I was completely wiped out and kept having the worst reflux I've had in years. It wasn't muscle pain and it too was like a band of pain under the ribs. It was awful. I thought I was going to die (well I didn't but almost wished I would). I don't know why it happened though. Good luck with the doctor


----------



## 14396 (Nov 3, 2005)

Wow! That's exactly like me...I don't do any sit-ups any more because I know the painful consequences, just like you said,wiped out for several days and higher consumption of Omeprazol(Prilosec) because of the increased reflux, I can feel the acid splatter up at the back of my throat...Are you on medication, going for surgery?How long have you had these problems?


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

umm I was first diagnosed with GERD with a gastroscopy about 5 1/2 years ago. They just told me to go home and take Mylanta if I needed it







Then 6 months ago I had a colonoscopy and another gastroscopy and was diagnosed with GERD again, but again no meds. After the gastroscopy though I had such intense pain under my left rib that I ended up in the ED of my local hospital being checked for a rupture of my intestine. That all came back clear though so they gave me some stuff in a drip for GERD and sent me home with a prescription for Nexium. I took it for the last 6 months but it didn't seem to make any difference so my doctor told me not to bother with it unless I'm having a bad day.So, right now I take Nexium on occassion (but I try not to) and that's about it really. I'm not real keen on surgery for it but I guess if it bothered me enough I would, I just don't plan to do anymore crunches in the near future







Sorry, not much help am I?


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Borpis, You may have a damaged valve at the bottom end of your esophagus which allows digestive acid from your stomach to enter & burn your gullet when you exercise or lie flat. This is not uncommon & it happened to me through extreme bowel spasms continually pushing the stomach upwards many years ago. The esophagus (unlike the stomach)is not equipped to withstand stomach juices & can become inflammed & scarred causing a strange full sensation & a need to burp. Pain & nausea are also symptoms, & acid reaching the throat too.Because the esophagus is notoriously slow to heal it is important that you do something about your condition as soon as possible. Drugs that reduce the production of stomach acid like NEXIUM initially are very useful, but may cause side effects later as we still need acid to digest food. Quick fix ENO antacid is also good , but again because it contains sodium should not be over used. Ginger, licorice tea, & mangosteen juice are excellent at reducing the acid & there is chamomile tea (afternoon evening only)which also soothes the stomach .Try raising the bed at the head end by placing wooden blocks under the legs so there is a gradient of around 6 inches. It will feel funny at first but you will soon get used to it. It will stop the acid traveling up the gullet when you are asleep. Relaxation & anger management is important too.


----------



## 22573 (Nov 6, 2005)

I think this is quite common. I find that walking is the best exercise for myself as it gets your digestive system moving and keeps you in shape. I have had gerd problems for 30 years give or take a few.Hang in there take things slow.


----------



## 14396 (Nov 3, 2005)

Thank you for your replies all!Thank you snakeoil, I have done the bed thing for a while and it does help me sleep through the night and wake up rested.LeeBay, I want to ask you, have you considered a fundoplication for your GERD?I am very interested in a partial fundoplication(on the distal part of the oesophagus)that's why I am going to see the surgeon.I've read a study from Sahlgrenska hospital in Sweden about this particular method and according to the study 90% of the people who were operated with this partial fundoplication 10 years ago don't have any reflux at all in present time..


----------



## 16392 (Oct 7, 2005)

In fear of repeating myself I shall try it one more time.I posted this somewhere else. Dr. Norm is in disagreement with me on this one because of the carbs (to my knowledge there are good carbs as well as bad ones), but it's helping me and at least one other GERD sufferer from the board. I have now been without my usual heart-burn and stomach rumbles since October 5, 2005 - except for about one week while we were going through the horrors of hurricane Wilma here in S. Florda and I wasn't able to run anything electric because we had no power.Here it goes:"One large raw potatoRemove the peel. Grate the peeled potato. Press the substance to release the juice. Add 2 parts warm water to 1 part juice. Drink on empty stomach before breakfast, before lunch and again before dinner. Note that it has to be made fresh each time as it looses itâ€™s nutritional and healing value if standing.I found some supporting information on: http://www.drlam.com/opinion/potatojuice.cfmAnd http://www.indiangyan.com/books/healthbook...al/potato.shtmlFYI, the juice can be a little hard to extract, so I have found that using my food processor with the rotating blade left in for about 10 sec. and then straining the "mash" while pressing down on it rends the most juice.Of course I don't know your age, but if you're an "older issue" here is an added benefit so as not to waste anything - there's still plenty of moisture in what you have left: The juicy pulp of the shredded raw potatoes can also be applied as a poultice in clearing the wrinkles and other skin blemishes due to aging. It may be rubbed on the face and other portions of body that have wrinkles before retiring for bed. It will help â€˜melt' the wrinkles, banish age spots and clear the skin. The enzymes in raw potato pulp, combined with the Vitamin C and the natural starch, helps create a 'skin food' that nourishes the starved cellular tissues of the skin. Furthermore, the alkaline juices of the potato promotes an antiseptic action that gives a glowing look of youth. Much of the decaying skin sloughs off by the acid portion of the pulp".What do you have to loose? A few pennies for potatoes is worth a try, don't you think?


----------



## 22573 (Nov 6, 2005)

BorbisI have talked to many specialists over the years and because I do not have a simple case of just gerd they fear that if they did the operation fundoplication it might just cause more problems. I don't really want to get into all my tummy problems right yet but really through watching what I eat, living healthy ect I can handle the pain I experience but in fact sadly it just becomes normal. I have seen lots of people benifit from this kind of operation though and would not hesitate if not for the other things going on. I also am just new on this site so hope this helps a little bit. You don't really understand something till you experience it for yourself and this gerd can be very very annoying to say the least. Whatever works for your personal situation well then you have to do what is right for you. Good luck


----------



## 14396 (Nov 3, 2005)

Thank you Nanette, it sounds like a really good method.. Raw potato juice really rocks, it helped me a lot when I had an ulcer several years ago..My problem is actually not the reflux itself because I can control it with Opemrazol and other medicines. The problem is that I cannot work out properly without beeing handicapped for several days after workout because of the pain and discomfort..LeeBay, you seem to have a very complicated combination, hope it gets better for you..I am actually afraid of the same thing that you write about, that the surgeon will tell me that operating will make things worse since my GERD is caused by a "motoric dysfunction".. It all started with a sudden bleeding in the upper digestive tract last fall. The doctors have not been able to find the cause or site of the bleeding and I've done several gastroscopies, camera pill, CT and colonoscopy. The best explanation I've heard so far is the aneurysm theory...


----------

